# Bareboat charter/rental/fractional ownership in South Florida



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a good bareboat charter/rental/fractional ownership company in South Florida? I used to be part of the Buccaneer Sailing Club in Pensacola and I loved it!

Thanks in advance!


----------

